# Finish Issues



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Mixed a batch of finsih and applied onto my rod. Over 20 hours later I have a few underwraps and a butt wrap that is sticky and the rest are not. A bit weired, looking for answers please help. Thank you


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

humidity, temperature and did you mix it well?
if the finish is older add b then add a,,,,,,,,dunno why but thats flexcoats recomendation
did you let the color preserver dry?

lots of things affect a finish


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

Either you didn't mix well or didn't get equal parts. Mix another batch of finish and make sure you get equal parts and mix for 2-3 minutes. Let the finish sit for a few and allow the bubbles to rise out of it. Take a straw and blow across the top, this helps get rid of the bubbles. Then apply the fresh finish over the stuff you already put down. It will combine and set all the finish up hard.

Nathan


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

use a syringe next time when you mix the parts
No way to screw it up.Mix real slow


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Put it under a lamp for heat to help cure it faster, because like others said it wasn't mixed enough orsomething. Usually a little heat will help it cure. Good Luck.

Skip


----------

